# old Ducato bits



## Ronbo (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am slowly giving my Frankia on a Ducato, a refurb and have got to the cab. What I need is the steering column shroud but it must come off a column change model pre 1994. I used to have a number for a breaker/enthusiast of this model range I think a Peugot Citroen and possibly Renault were the same range,I think A1 breakers was in the title but Im not sure. I would be extremely grateful if one of you knowlegible people out there could help me. :?:


----------

